# Code Scanner



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What code scanner will read all the CTD's codes? Mine acknowledges that there are codes, but cannot pull the numbers for some of them. Ours just had a CEL pop up yesterday (running fine).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I picked up the Scangauge II with the Cruze Diesel programming after doing a ton of reading here. It can read/clear codes plus you can monitor a variety of things while driving. Search around here and you will fine a lot of info on what it can do.

If you just need the code for right now you could go to Advanced Auto/Autozone to get the code read for free.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dash command and obd auto doctor have pulled all the codes ive had


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My everyday solution is Torque Pro for Android, along with the Bi-Scan add-on that @Snipesy wrote for it. I can get engine codes with it, but not other systems on the vehicle. It has great live data capabilities for our Diesel-specific sensors when the Bi-Scan app is added. The app also adds some bi-directional capabilities like doing a manual re-gen or controlling idle speed or EGR position. 

Bi-Scan Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=guru.surreal.gmexpandedpids&hl=en

Torque App: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en

I can get all of the engine codes with this and my $15 ebay OBD/Bluetooth adapter. 

If I need to get into ABS or Airbag codes, it's a little more complicated, and I use my Innova 3160e Scan Tool. It has been able to read any code on any system on any vehicle I've tried it on. Excellent scanner for the price (I paid a lot less than it's currently listed at, though). Has some live data and battery/alternator testing capabilities as well. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B1JK9CC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Most should be able to pull BCM, TCM, and ECM codes.

But other things are on a different network per say. You need special interfaces (known as SW CAN).


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If you have Onstar they will read them off to you.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

OBD II Walmart 20.00


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, lots of options!


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ancel Ad310 2016 Newest OBD Scanner Car Engine Fault Code Reader Diagnostic Tool

I went with one of these. :wink:


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

My scanner won't link to my car.would you know why? I have the trifecta tune.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Tmiller39 said:


> My scanner won't link to my car.would you know why? I have the trifecta tune.


Which scanner did you get?


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Actron cp9135


----------



## 2015 CTD (Feb 7, 2015)

Lemur Blue Driver. I leave it plugged in all the time. 100 bucks. Bluetooth interface. Apple and android.


----------

